# Warcraft-Film: Neues Logo veröffentlicht - Trailer auf der Comic Con?



## Gast1669461003 (8. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft-Film: Neues Logo veröffentlicht - Trailer auf der Comic Con? * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft-Film: Neues Logo veröffentlicht - Trailer auf der Comic Con?


----------



## BiJay (8. Juli 2015)

Ich würde eher vermuten, dass sie sich sowas für die Blizzcon aufheben.


----------



## OutsiderXE (9. Juli 2015)

Aber bei der Blizzcon gucken nur Blizzard-Fans zu und die schauen den Trailer so oder so. Auf der Comiccon kann man sehr gut Nerds anderer Gattungen erreichen die dann schön weitererzählen können wie toll der Trailer war.


----------

